# Trac pipe outside



## arkyplumber

Was told by a state inspector that I could not run trac pipe outside due to the yellow jacket breaking down to sunlight. I looked it up on their website and it is made for this. He also stated that it had to be sleeved in a steel pipe. By the time someone does this, why not just hard pipe? I told him we run outside trac lines in lp all the time and never been turned down. He said that you can run it outside in a lp install, but Arkansas gas code says you can not for natural. Anyways left me with many questions. I run into this all the time. One inspector says you can another says you cant. What is the code on this in other states? Thanks


----------



## Marlin

NY or at least the county has banned it all together now.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

The TracPipe is uv rated, so it can go outside. Depends on your code. It is approved though by the manufacturer.

See if he will approve TracPipe PSII, it is bury type trac pipe.


----------



## trick1

If I remember correctly, It MUST be sleeved if it is within 6' of finished grade. (height) We use it sparingly as it is, but it just makes more sense to run black steel outside, IMO


----------



## arkyplumber

This was 7' off the ground and held tight to the house. Ran about 10 down the outside. I just cant fiqure out if you can run Lp through it outside then why not natural? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## gabby

*csst*

ran outside 
is fine in Virginia it only has to be sleeved when it can be damaged by lawn mowerect. The manufactors specs. supersede the plumbing code. There is also Know difference in lp and natuaral gas.


arkyplumber said:


> Was told by a state inspector that I could not run trac pipe outside due to the yellow jacket breaking down to sunlight. I looked it up on their website and it is made for this. He also stated that it had to be sleeved in a steel pipe. By the time someone does this, why not just hard pipe? I told him we run outside trac lines in lp all the time and never been turned down. He said that you can run it outside in a lp install, but Arkansas gas code says you can not for natural. Anyways left me with many questions. I run into this all the time. One inspector says you can another says you cant. What is the code on this in other states? Thanks


----------



## jpplumbing

the yellow jacket on the trac pipe is for a visual inspection that it is a gas line.


----------



## plumb4fun

I used trac pipe in place of a flex connector outside of my modular home connection to a lp gas service riser. I peeled off the yellow plastic to make it look like a stainless gas connector. The inspector never even questioned it. Trac pipe does not recomend using it this way, but after 6 years its holding up well.


----------



## ILPlumber

plumb4fun said:


> I used trac pipe in place of a flex connector outside of my modular home connection to a lp gas service riser. I peeled off the yellow plastic to make it look like a stainess gas connector. The inspector never even questioned it. Trac pipe does not reccomend using it this way, but after 6 years its holding up well.


Inspectors here look for the tag and the ring on gas flexes.


----------



## nhmaster3015

I you think I have a problem with pex, get me started on CSST. When you look the word crap up in the dictionary you should get a picture of this stuff. Mass banned it also and NH is going to very soon. Hate to sound like the old dino again but we piped gas for close to a hundred years without this horrible stuff, why, other than saving an hour or two are we using it at all, anywhere.?

The Trac-Pipe guy offeded to come in to the class and demo the stuff and certify the guys as installers.l I told him no thanks. :whistling2:


----------



## plumb4fun

The only time I prefer using Trac Pipe or Gastite on a job is in a tight attic or under a house when there is multiple elevation changes. Its quite expensive compared to black pipe. I did run it to a water heater under my garage floor slab sleeved in conduit and vented to the outside. Inspector liked it.


----------



## solarman.net

In Florida Track pipe is legal above ground exposed or in walls. In walls it needs to be protected at plates & studs from nail penetration. underground it needs to be sleeved with PVC.


----------



## sweetness09

nhmaster3015 said:


> I you think I have a problem with pex, get me started on CSST. When you look the word crap up in the dictionary you should get a picture of this stuff. Mass banned it also and NH is going to very soon. Hate to sound like the old dino again but we piped gas for close to a hundred years without this horrible stuff, why, other than saving an hour or two are we using it at all, anywhere.?
> 
> The Trac-Pipe guy offeded to come in to the class and demo the stuff and certify the guys as installers.l I told him no thanks. :whistling2:


We have used it in tight crawl spaces where its nearly impossible to use black iron, but now even some new homes on basements use it. It looks like crap and is scary to see how some installers bend the hell out of it... I guess time will tell. It is faster but I think guys use it because its cheaper than buying a threader??


----------



## stillaround

Keep it away from light fixtures. A lightning strike can arc off a can light and put a hole in the trac pipe (and fortunately the house didnt burn down).


----------

